# After the mods



## Red Amor

Gday
Ive done the mods on my ms310 opening the four slotted holes doubling their size and a half inch hole in middle of the dent

retuned good O cuts quite well not tired anymore yeah 
The saw runs nice at idle warming up
but once hot after working if you leave it idle a little bit it will begin to bogg or stall and you have to pump the trigger to git her to clear the throat 
would this problem it

clear if I lean the L screw a tad 
Im to try it n see I know but Im sitting at the keys n it 6 am and I value my life 
just thinkin is all
theres no leaks or cracks in any hoses 
some one wrote a reely good post on tuning a 310 carb gave the initial start settings for each of the three
screws can some one run that by me again please


----------



## TRamsdell

Sounds like you may be right just lean the l screw a eighth tlittle bit will make a good difference urn not a lot though a


----------



## Red Amor

Yeah Gday T 
How are ya Mate
Thankyou for your reply
Ive been using the 310 for about 8 tonne o fire wood cutting dry hardwood and the things goin like a cat ####tin razor blades
Um real happy with it 
once thankyou muchely
Cheeres The Red Fella


----------



## Red Amor

PS WELCOME to the forums


----------



## Matt Hogden

Red Amor said:


> Gday
> Ive done the mods on my ms310 opening the four slotted holes doubling their size and a half inch hole in middle of the dent
> 
> retuned good O cuts quite well not tired anymore yeah
> The saw runs nice at idle warming up
> but once hot after working if you leave it idle a little bit it will begin to bogg or stall and you have to pump the trigger to git her to clear the throat
> would this problem it
> 
> clear if I lean the L screw a tad
> Im to try it n see I know but Im sitting at the keys n it 6 am and I value my life
> just thinkin is all
> theres no leaks or cracks in any hoses
> some one wrote a reely good post on tuning a 310 carb gave the initial start settings for each of the three
> screws can some one run that by me again please


What are those mods you speak of?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon

I'm a full time cut man and saw mechanic and I just want to say I love this series of Stihl.


----------



## stihldragon

Timothy Stewart said:


> I'm a full time cut man and saw mechanic and I just want to say I love this series of Stihl.


These are actually 029 saws but compatible with the 039 and 310 If I'm not mistaken.


----------

